# ممكن نعمل كدة في منتدانا ؟



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 فبراير 2011)

سلام ونعمة 
بقترح يكون فية  تحت اسم كل واحد اخر المواضيع اللي كتبها بتمشي في تتر كدة بشكل جميل تحت اسمة وعدد مشاركاتة وتاريخ تسجيلة 

واقتراح تاني لو ممكن يبقي فية في البروفايل تحت الاسم  نظام اننا نكتب جملة او تعبير عن حالتنا بهذا الوقت متل الفيس كدة 
لانو الجملة تحت الاسم 11 حرف فقط مش بينفع نكتب حاجة 

انا عارفة منتدانا كبير جدا وعدد اعضائة كبير خالص بس يا ريت لو ينفع هيبقي حلو كتير 

مرسي للادارة بنتعبكم خالص ​


----------



## My Rock (21 فبراير 2011)

بالنسبة لآخر المواضيع، فهو شئ سيسبب عبئ إضافي على سيرفر المنتدى لدرجة سيكون فيها التصفح ابطئ لدى البعض.
بالنسبة لإقتراحك الثاني، فهو شئ سيتم إضافته لنسخة المنتدى القادمة خلال الأشهر القادمة و بدورنا سنضيفها في وقتها.


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 فبراير 2011)

مرسي خالص يا زعيم 
ربنا يقويك 
ويفضل منتدانا دايما في القمه ومن اجمل واعلي  المنتديات المسيحية ​


----------



## احلى ديانة (21 فبراير 2011)

سوال برة الموضوع بقى
اسمك الاول كان اية والنبى :t31:


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 فبراير 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> سوال برة الموضوع بقى
> اسمك الاول كان اية والنبى :t31:



ههههههه مش هقولك يا فادي 
كل اصحابي عرفوني من طريقة كلامي 
اصل مفيش حد عبيط في كلامة ومواضيعة هنا غيري انا  ​


----------



## marcelino (21 فبراير 2011)

TULiP TO JESUS قال:


> واقتراح تاني لو ممكن يبقي فية في البروفايل تحت الاسم  نظام اننا نكتب جملة او تعبير عن حالتنا بهذا الوقت متل الفيس كدة
> لانو الجملة تحت الاسم 11 حرف فقط مش بينفع نكتب حاجة
> 
> ​



*الاقتراح دة جميل اوووووووى وفى دماغى من زمان 

احم .. بس كسلت اطرحه :08:
*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (22 فبراير 2011)

TULiP TO JESUS قال:


> ههههههه مش هقولك يا فادي
> كل اصحابي عرفوني من طريقة كلامي
> اصل مفيش حد عبيط في كلامة ومواضيعة هنا غيري انا  ​



ياا بنتى انا فادى زهايمر 
ارحمينى يرحمك ربنا ​


----------



## احلى ديانة (22 فبراير 2011)

خلاص خلاص عرفتك :d
مش عايز منك حاجة​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *الاقتراح دة جميل اوووووووى وفى دماغى من زمان
> 
> احم .. بس كسلت اطرحه :08:
> *​



:36_1_50:

سبقتك يا عم الكسول ​


----------

